# Harry Potter Model Kits



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

I have been watching the Harry Potter phenomen for a while now. The coolest thing I can see about it is that a generation of young people grew up thinking that reading is still hip in spite of television subscription services with hundreds of channels, movies on DVD, realistic video games, and computers that can do most anything we can dream of. Kids are actually sitting down to read a 750 page novel in a day. This is the same kind of attention span required to build a model.

Why not a few Harry Potter subject model Kits? I can't help but to think that Polar Lights might have considered producing a Harry Potter model Kit or two.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I have 11 and 13 yr old daughters and they say its mostly girls that are heavily into the whole Potter thing and the kids that really dig it anyways are more into books and vidi games than model building.

I think its the same as everything else these days...its mostly us old farts that give a hoot about model kits.....just think....kits on eebay that go for 200.00 to 500.00 now will not mean jack in 20 to 30 years...more or less.

I wonder....will they be digging us up like dinos? "WOW!...look James....see there....the bones are in excellent condition and there is a number 11 blade just 24 cm from the site!"


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

I saw that there are some pre-painted action figures called Harry Potter "Bust-Ups" that were realeased in England by Borders. Apparently, they are a big enough hit that they're already on the second series of figures. You're probably correct that model building does not interest the average Harry Potter fan.

There are alot of adults that like Harry Potter as well as kids. The majority of the adult fans are female, but, there are male fans as well. Stephen King happens to be a Harry Potter fan, by the way. I read that the author, J. K. Rowling, intentionally left her first name off of the books for concern that only girls would want to read a book written by a woman.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

It's all a possiblity, my grandson, now 18, was a big Potter book fan over the whole series, but with that popularity I'm sure comes high prices for the rights to any spin-off products. Plus if there are ready-made figures that might dampen the desirability of make-it-yourself models ?? BUT who knows ???


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

oh there are definitely readymade figures.... theyre by neca and the sculpts are excellent. the bookstore i went to to pick up the book had harry, snape, and voldemort. the portraits were great!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Surely there are garage kit manufacturers who are willing to defy the billionairess.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

> I think its the same as everything else these days...its mostly us old farts that give a hoot about model kits.


I don't know about that Fluke. As owner of Monster Hobbies, I see a lot of the younger kids still buying model car, tank and railroad model kits as well as their "typical" Yu-gi-oh, Hero Clix and Magic, The Gathering cards. Also think of those kids that are building their war gaming scenery. They buy fantasy buildings from us too.

The model building world may be decreased from the impact it had in the 1960's, but I don't think it's dead yet.

Trevor Ursulescu
Monster Hobbies


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

But what Harry Potter model kits would anyone want - besides figures? Why would anyone build a model of 16 year-old wizard when there are more interesting subjects?

The closest I'll ever get to Harry Potter models are these Corgi die-casts:



























Harry Potter kits? Not enough muggle interest, I'm afraid.

Jim


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Jim,

I love the Ron Weasley diecast figure with the broken wand....too funny! :lol: 

MMM


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

fluke said:


> I have 11 and 13 yr old daughters and they say its mostly girls that are heavily into the whole Potter thing and the kids that really dig it anyways are more into books and vidi games than model building.


Either you live in a strange area, or your daughters aren't talking to many boys. Everything I've seen has all ages and genders into the Harry Potter thing. Hell, I was talking about the latest book with a good friend of mine last night, and he's most definitely not a girl.. :tongue:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Not enough market for plastic model kits.
By the time you pay the licensing, your return wouldn't be worth the work.
Sure there are some that would love it, but probably not enough to recover the costs of the sculp, the steel tooling, and the cut that JKR would require.

The busts look good enough to satisfy a lot of people who might be interested in modeling. Either as they are now, or stripped and repainted for those that are artistically interested.
And they are cheaper than any GK would be for the same size, subject, just because the mass production price savings.

There are a few limited pieces out there though.
My daughter is the proud owner of this bust.

I think production totaled somewhere between 10-15 pieces.
She is currently working on it, in hopes of having it done in time for WF08.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

How about a Harry Plopper kit?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Tay666, are you sure that's not Karl Marx ??


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm not so sure that there wouldn't be a market. The LEGO sets tied to the movies certainly seem to be popular...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

While it's nice it gets kids to read, I have zero interest in Harry Potter model kits.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Surely there are garage kit manufacturers who are willing to defy the billionairess.


There was a kit of Harry available, but the company was issued a C&D. I forget the name but he's at every Chiller show with about 200 different figures.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Considering how popular the LOTR-based kits are, I think the Harry Potter themed kits could have a chance if figures like the Basilisk (snake) were included. The reality is that the licensing would be way too expensive and the potential for C&D action would be high as well.


G.


----------

